# Anyone knows any good bluegrass bars in Singapore?



## Happy In Singapore (Jun 24, 2009)

Anybody knows any bar that plays great bluegrass music in Singapore? I've been asking my colleagues and friends but they don't seem to listen to bluegrass here. 

Google seems to have no answers too. I really love bluegrass and would like to see some live performances if possible. Would appreciate it if someone can suggest a search engine, website or forum to find such bars. Cheers.

lane:


----------

